# Synthetic Clouds Alpine 24mm RDTA is now in stock at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/2/17)

Check them out here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-authentic-alpine-rdta-by-syntheticloud-24mm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WernerK (20/2/17)

Looks like a beast..that price though..lol


----------



## KZOR (20/2/17)

Will definitely get it but waiting for the black version or gold version.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

